
Interviewer: How do you explain the 145 addresses that signed “Craig is a fraud” - eddieoz
https://twitter.com/BitcoinMemeHub/status/1268366834287312897
======
eddieoz
Craig: "No message was signed, you can't sign anonymously - you have to have
an identity to sign....key doesn't count"

Does he really know about how a digital signature work?

For who doesn't know about this case: Someone signed a message using the keys
of some wallets Craig Wright used in court proceedings, saying they were owned
by him.

[https://gateway.ipfs.io/ipfs/QmWFr2UgfdeDngad8W8AEVejyQyW4FB...](https://gateway.ipfs.io/ipfs/QmWFr2UgfdeDngad8W8AEVejyQyW4FBRdCQmuugqCffD65/#/ipfs/QmNVvNQBVJPBYAqgGLm6xgGCMVRRATYcArfqqbzcgxcdqT)

